# Tools got jacked



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Had a Milwaukee portaband and my personal tool box buried under a bunch of cardboard and trash in the back of my company truck. Plus I had the cardboard all strapped down with a ratchet strap. Figured they would be OK in there since the truck was sitting in my own driveway. Wrong...
Spent $400 on new hand tools last weekend. That replaced about 3/4 of them. 
Freakin tweakers, I have something for them. I ordered a little GPS tracking unit and got an old Milwaukee tool case from our tool guy for bait. The GPS unit will be hidden in the box.
I'm going to clean all the important stuff out of my truck, park it out front, and leave just the bait box in it. I'm also going to get a six pack of beer, drink half the beer out of each and top them off with piss. put the caps back on and leave it in the truck too. 
Thats the plan for next weekend, I'll let you know how it turns out...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that. I have been there several times. You find the door open, and you get that sinking feeling.
Search posts by a fellow named Revenge. He has a unique way of dealing with crooks.


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

Been there too ****ers popped my lock so I also had to have a new lock installed got to a job and then realized


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rando said:


> Had a Milwaukee portaband and my personal tool box buried under a bunch of cardboard and trash in the back of my company truck. Plus I had the cardboard all strapped down with a ratchet strap. Figured they would be OK in there since the truck was sitting in my own driveway. Wrong...
> Spent $400 on new hand tools last weekend. That replaced about 3/4 of them.
> Freakin tweakers, I have something for them. I ordered a little GPS tracking unit and got an old Milwaukee tool case from our tool guy for bait. The GPS unit will be hidden in the box.
> I'm going to clean all the important stuff out of my truck, park it out front, and leave just the bait box in it. I'm also going to get a six pack of beer, drink half the beer out of each and top them off with piss. put the caps back on and leave it in the truck too.
> Thats the plan for next weekend, I'll let you know how it turns out...


They knew what u had and were casing your truck.. let us know the outcome.. about wildlife video camera?? Read it somewhere, cabins at Minnesota were gettin broken in.. dnr found a wildlife camera, pay it back. Lo and behold.. between the deer and bears shots, a car drove in and out... front and back license plate were different.. regardless.. group of meth heads admitted the crimes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

We had a string of robberies in our neighborhood. 2 guys walked along and touched every car to see if locked. Well a neighbor caught it all on camera. Every time they touched a door, it was attempted robbery. Times that by 20 or 30 cars it ended up being a big charge. I heard one guy got 8 years and the other was on his 3rd strike.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rando said:


> Had a Milwaukee portaband and my personal tool box buried under a bunch of cardboard and trash in the back of my company truck. Plus I had the cardboard all strapped down with a ratchet strap. Figured they would be OK in there since the truck was sitting in my own driveway. Wrong...
> Spent $400 on new hand tools last weekend. That replaced about 3/4 of them.
> Freakin tweakers, I have something for them. I ordered a little GPS tracking unit and got an old Milwaukee tool case from our tool guy for bait. The GPS unit will be hidden in the box.
> I'm going to clean all the important stuff out of my truck, park it out front, and leave just the bait box in it. I'm also going to get a six pack of beer, drink half the beer out of each and top them off with piss. put the caps back on and leave it in the truck too.
> Thats the plan for next weekend, I'll let you know how it turns out...












Try to get pictures and video, that will help in prosecuting and it'll be fun for us here at Plumbing Zone....:laughing:


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> They knew what u had and were casing your truck.. let us know the outcome.. about wildlife video camera?? Read it somewhere, cabins at Minnesota were gettin broken in.. dnr found a wildlife camera, pay it back. Lo and behold.. between the deer and bears shots, a car drove in and out... front and back license plate were different.. regardless.. group of meth heads admitted the crimes.


 
I already got a couple wireless surveillance camera's installed so I can watch the driveway and record anything that sets off the motion detector. Not sure how much good it will do though. You can't really make out a face at night. I also ordered a motion detector with an alarm for the driveway. I'm going to put the receiver right next to my bed on the night stand. 

I agree they knew what I had, they had to know the stuff was buried under there. How else would they know to undo the strap and look under there. It was a huge pile of stuff in there and you couldn't see anything unless you moved the cardboard off it first. I'm pretty sure it's one of a couple tweaker neighbors I have. Just need proof.


----------



## Gene S. (Sep 24, 2013)

Your a plumber- they probably saw the cardboard and figured it to be from an install and were looming for copper or metal to scrap, hit pay dirt instead


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gene S. said:


> Your a plumber- they probably saw the cardboard and figured it to be from an install and were looming for copper or metal to scrap, hit pay dirt instead


Just like its candy store for those methheads seeing all the packages get throw out days after Christmas..


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear this brotha. I know exactly how you feel. Some people have no respect or morality.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

for the beers you are gonna piss in, 

get some of that nasty blue cleaner stuff you find in the bottom of a toilet tank that stains your hands, and just put a dab of it around the mouth of the beer , then put the cap back on.....


that stuff is hell to get off your hands and those dumb asses will be walking around with a blue dye stain on their mouths for about a week...


----------

